# drift poem



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

all right ppl i cam across this at another site. i do not take credit for this poem. i repeat this is not my poem but i liked it so much i wanna share it:

Like love, we all try, and sometimes try too hard

Sometimes you just need to let yourself flow and dont try too hard....calm down in the drivers seat 

I like to think of drifting as making love with the car.....

1: You may like it rough.....but you will last longer doing it slow and smooth.

2: The conditions have to be right, the lighting....mood etc...

3: Have confidence, dont think to second guess, JUST DO IT...

And most of all, love you car, if you really love your car you won't throw it into a drift you will caress her into a drift and gently slide her out of it.....and the car just wants more...

You only live once, so make sure you live it right....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hmmmm 0/5 fluffies. Just didn't touch me the way it did you


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

lol everyone has there one taste, juss wanted to share


----------



## JaKe TaPlIn (Oct 30, 2014)

Just like love sometimes we try too hard,
Sometimes you need to let yourself go, flow 
Don’t try too hard, stay calm in the driver’s seat.
Drifting is a second life; another place in time.
You may like it rough, but we all know the smoother the better
You need to remember the conditions have to be right,
Don’t second guess yourself, just tap the gas and slide
Not scared to crash.
Not scared to die.
The more dangerous the better. The choice to live life on the edge. 
You only live once, so make sure you live it right. 


how about this changed it a little bit


----------

